# Madam



## Setwale_Charm

What is the normal form of address in Turkish letters, similar to the English: Dear Madam X?


----------



## panjabigator

Is begum used?  Or bibi?


----------



## yasemin

Dear in Turkish is "sevgili" or "sayın". The former is informal, while the latter should be used for formal letters. Madam is "bayan" or "hanım". Bayan is more formal and is normally used before the surname. Hanım, on the other hand, is used after the fore name. Another possible translation of madam is "hanımefendi", which is quite refined especially when it is used with the fore name (it is, therefore, can also be used alone).
Well... If your fore name is Setwale and surname is Charm: 
Sevgili Setwale
Sayın Charm
Sayın Bayan Charm
Sayın Setwale Hanım
Sayın Setwale Hanımefendi (this one is really bombastic  ) 
...

I hope it helps


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Setwale_Charm said:


> What is the normal form of address in Turkish letters, similar to the English: Dear Madam X?


Hi Setwale,

I posted a detailed message on the usage of madam in Turkish last year. You can find it here.

To sum up, in this context, I'd say *"Sayın/Sevgili X hanım"*, if it's formal of course, go for _sayın_.



panjabigator said:


> Is begum used?  Or bibi?


*Begüm *(old Turkic: _begim_) has totally lost its meaning. It normally refers to a "female bey." (for bey, see this thread)

Well today, we call an Indian princess begüm, not a Turkish female arbiter any longer.  

*Bibi *is what they call their aunts in rural Turkish-speaking areas. I've also heard that a cub of a turkey is called bibi. _(Turkish word for turkey is hindi, by the way!)
_


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Chazzwozzer said:


> Hi Setwale,
> 
> I posted a detailed message on the usage of madam in Turkish last year. You can find it here.
> 
> To sum up, in this context, I'd say *"Sayın/Sevgili X hanım"*, if it's formal of course, go for _sayın_.
> 
> 
> *Begüm *(old Turkic: _begim_) has totally lost its meaning. It normally refers to a "female bey." (for bey, see this thread)
> 
> Well today, we call an Indian princess begüm, not a Turkish female arbiter any longer.
> 
> *Bibi *is what they call their aunts in rural Turkish-speaking areas. I've also heard that a cub of a turkey is called bibi. _(Turkish word for turkey is hindi, by the way!)_


 
Cok tesekkur ederim, yasemin ve Chazzwozzer-bey.
One small clarification if you don`t mind: in *"Sayın X hanım"*, do I put the name or the surname?


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Setwale_Charm said:


> Cok tesekkur ederim, yasemin ve Chazzwozzer-bey.
> One small clarification if you don`t mind: in *"Sayın X hanım"*, do I put the name or the surname?


You put the name before hanım. 

Frankly, it's very complicated. Yasemin has taken Setwale as the name and Charm as the surname and she's made a good list, you can follow it. It should make it much easier.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Tesekkürler.


----------

